# Blackmamba Tire



## meangreen360

Got this from highlifter. Comes in 27 and 30'' tire only. From what they say the 30'' tire cost 1200 a set!


----------



## Bootlegger

I love them...


----------



## rubiconrider

:yikes:


----------



## Polaris425

wow!!! they are pretty wicked looking!


----------



## phreebsd

if you have the mad horsepower, i bet these will do pretty good


----------



## Bootlegger

Cut that middle lug out and they would be nice....but DANG! Whats up with the Weight Interco?


----------



## Polaris425

yeah that's a LOT of weight.


----------



## Eight

If you cut the middle lug out it would be very similar to a paddle tire. 

With them weighing that much I don't see anybody buying them.


----------



## drtj

thats an awesome looking tire. the weight will keep a lot of ppl from buying them. IMO


----------



## swampthing

WOW!!! those are sweet, but I agree the weight is gonna be a huge issue.


----------



## duramaxlover

well if you have a 700 or bigger with some good clutching you could turn the 27's but idk it would take a lot to turn them 30's


----------



## Bootlegger

Yeah..to turn them 30 you will need a brute, Outlander, Polaris 850....lol My KQ will never seem them...lol


----------



## walker

did yall see the price......... forget the wieght of them heck who can afford them .. and who wants turn a 27 inch tire that out ways a 32 inch tire.. crapola if you ask me .. i will stick with my terminators


----------



## lilbigtonka

im with walker and i dont even know if i like em that much...looks like alot of crap molded together.....i am glad to see them try though.....but my buddy has 32 backs and i have 30 backs with enough belt problems, with these i believe it will cost 1200 for the tires and 70 every other ride for a belt lol..........


----------



## Bootlegger

I like how they look...but I think I will stick with the EDL's. They are my favorite race tire anyway...lol. The lugs are too cut up if you ask me....but they do LOOK good. After thinking about the weight a little more...not so sure they will sale many.


----------



## J2!

They do look good and as far as the weight issue, they would be AWSOME for racing because that's what we need in the pit is more weight to get to the bottom, but just for everyday tires I don't see them selling many.. I do like the way the lugs wrap all the way around the sides.. That side bite helps ALOT..


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Those tires should come as a package with a gear reduction kit! Looks great, but i bet they would make my Brute pull like a honda


----------



## bruterider27

They look mean but I ain't paying that for something that ways that much


----------



## Bootlegger

I agree...the Price and weight...what the crap were they thinking????:34:


----------



## Col_Sanders

The 30s cost (and weigh) as much as 3 sets of 30" Zillas. I'll pass.


----------



## gpinjason

They hacked up a Swamplite and made paddles out of the treads... then reinforced them with cement... LOL


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

No way to justify these tires...

The backs& terminators both have deeper tread and still weigh 10# less each! And their cheaper than these tires....

But, you know someone is gonna have to try them...


----------



## king05

The 27's weigh more than my 31's. FAIL!!!


----------



## Eight

Anybody who gets them is going to tear their bike up.


----------



## gpinjason

Not to bash or anything, but all these same comments came about the Terminators being too heavy and all not too long ago... We will just have to see what happens... One of the guys with the Teryx gears should try them out! :flames:


----------



## Bootlegger

Yeah....i think once they DON"T sale many they will re group like the did on the Terminators. Just can't believe they did this with that weight and price. EDL's FTW!!!!


----------



## 03dsglightning

Is there no other tires in 30+ with good sidewall lugs ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Made-In-TX

I think they look sick but like others said... too expensive and too heavy. Not to mention that if your tires get out of sync with one another then you may be in for a bumpy ride with the lugs goin all the way across like that. I think they would work out a lot better if they removed that center lug and then alternate the main lugs like the Laws. Just my $.02


----------



## rowdy-outty

I think that for those that do alot of rock crawling this will be a sweet tire. The side lugs would make it the tire to beat. In my opinion even if this tire was flat out proven to be the best mud tire on the market and DIDN'T weigh so much they still wouldnt sell alot of them. The $1200 price tag is for the 27" tire! The 30" in more! And there talking about making a 32? Wou is gonna buy a tire thats 80lbs and cost $2,000 for a set. Holy SNAP, what were they thinking? :nutkick:


----------



## jbadon

i agree with everyone but i would love to see them in action and why u think they dident make that 30 for a 14inch rim? to me they could of saved a little weight by making them in a 14 in rim


----------



## walker

i just talked to my wife and she said i could sale my son on the black market so i can afford these tires .. so if anyone wants to buy a son he is smart and a hard worker .. i will trade for a set of 30 in mamba's ......bwhahahahhaha


----------



## monsterbrute750

I just priced new 10 Ply BFG A/T's for my wife's Z71 Tahoe at $876.00.....why in the He!! would anyone pay $1200.00 for some heavy tires for an atv that are gonna cost you another $900.00 for a front diff after a year of running them ?


----------



## badazzbrute

monsterbrute750 said:


> I just priced new 10 Ply BFG A/T's for my wife's Z71 Tahoe at $876.00.....why in the He!! would anyone pay $1200.00 for some heavy tires for an atv that are gonna cost you another $900.00 for a front diff after a year of running them ?


Do you really think that a diff would last a year with these tires? Not to mention axles... WOW, quad killing tires...


----------



## tacoma_2002

Worthless tires...

...:lawz: FTW


----------



## gpinjason




----------



## gpinjason

I don't know... they look pretty sick on that RZR!! :thinking:


----------



## byrd

Hell u would need the new commander 1000 to turn them but theyed make a good show tire for u boys that dont like thier atv dirty lol. Well i guess my brute could turn them but id throw about as much mud as a honda struggling in a hole and still stay clean lmao


----------



## bigblackbrute

rzr looks sweet


----------



## lilbigtonka

guess im a odd ball lol but i think they look like crap......looks like a pitbull tire they make for trucks.....lets make a hoozier and just add clumps of rubber places and to me thats a big FAIL......o well i guess it is different but i dont think that tire will be a hot topic for to long......they did their homeowork yes and made a big new tire for us mudders but didnt study their test exam......with this economy 1200 a set is stupid yes i said it and weighing that much is even more ratarded as alan would say from the hangover lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

That rzr looks sick!!

I like!!!


----------



## kawa650

That rzr does look good with them. 
There will be more people to buy 'em, even with the price and weight of them. The "I have to have it" syndrome takes control over many people at times!!!


----------



## Injected

Wildboar has the 30's for $836 a set with free shipping


----------



## trailmaker

I'm not a mudder but that is one sick tire and it looks like it would be some what smooth considering the center lug.


What do ya'll think about a brue 650i pulling a set of 27" Black Mamba's?

I would get a set for the winter for deep snow and plowing.

Here's a link for a video of the tire.

http://traxms.com/ATV-Tires-Mud_ALL_INTERCO_MAMBA.html


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

The brute would turn them easily with proper clutching. The price is the only real downfall so far... The weight is higher than any of its competitors, but its only a few pounds... Again, with proper clutching; not an issue


----------



## drtj

that rzr is awesome!! Drillers is right with the right clutching (& an 840) it would be a beast. Also gotta remember thumb control or an open wallet


----------



## Polaris425

At $300/tire.......... I dont care if it scratched my balls I wouldnt buy them.


----------



## king05

Polaris425 said:


> At $300/tire.......... I dont care if it scratched my balls I wouldnt buy them.


You should have read all the posts on this page. They are not that high. As someone already posted, you can get the 30's for $836. And the 27's for $680


----------



## walker

bwhahahahaha scratch your balls .. classic !!!!!! yes rzr looks good with the mamba's . but lets be realistic here boys. i'm a function over looks guy .. so if they look good and work good then win win.. but i would rather have an ugly tire that works jam up.. so if someone wants to sponsor me a set i will try anything once well almost anything.. who knows maybe the best thing since toilet paper ..only time will tell ..and they come out with a bigger tire then i'm sticking with my nator's


----------



## Polaris425

king05 said:


> You should have read all the posts on this page. They are not that high. As someone already posted, you can get the 30's for $836. And the 27's for $680


What? Did you REALLY just tell me to read a page? 


I was being sarcastic. You know, especially with the whole "scratch my balls" comment.....


----------



## king05

Polaris425 said:


> What? Did you REALLY just tell me to read a page?
> 
> 
> I was being sarcastic. You know, especially with the whole "scratch my balls" comment.....


 
You'll have to forgive me. I came over from highlifter where its being invaded by a bunch of kids who will post without reading the thread first, or post about something they know nothing about. MY BAD!!:buttkick:


----------



## Polaris425

lol S'ok. I'll let ya slide. :bigok: this time  haha!


----------



## lilbigtonka

i dont care if they are 836 i had a hard time paying what i did for my backs and that was when they were cheaper....so im screwed when these wear out.....might be going back to some dirt devil in 24in size hahahaha


----------



## Polaris425

lilbigtonka said:


> i dont care if they are 836 i had a hard time paying what i did for my backs and that was when they were cheaper....so im screwed when these wear out.....might be going back to some dirt devil in 24in size hahahaha


Hahahah!!!! Go back to zilla's. You shouldn't have to worry about 'em waring down anytime soon I don't think.


----------



## lilbigtonka

yep specially now that the 300 is going good split the rides up a bit brute for a bit then 300 for a bit haha


----------



## Polaris425

lilbigtonka said:


> yep specially now that the 300 is going good split the rides up a bit brute for a bit then 300 for a bit haha


Now there's an idea, put some 27 mamba's on the 300!!! :rockn: bwaahahahahaha :bigok:


----------



## gpinjason

lilbigtonka said:


> i dont care if they are 836 i had a hard time paying what i did for my backs and that was when they were cheaper....so im screwed when these wear out.....might be going back to some dirt devil in 24in size hahahaha


yeah i had a hard time forkin out $375 for my backs... LOL


----------



## lilbigtonka

o dont let the 300 fool ya it can turn them 27 mambas or 30's no problem going to check the mail........just cant hit the grass lol


----------



## bruiser quad

I'd put them on my truck


----------



## rincon800

Each tire is 63lbs. 1 3/4" tread depth a   (Actual tread width is 12.5 inches


 Im putting them on my rincon next week. Traxms has em at an awesome price. $1200 for tires and wheels


----------



## byrd

Good luck with them on a honda. Gear reduction in near future lol


----------



## Polaris425

byrd said:


> Good luck with them on a honda. Gear reduction in near future lol


no joke... more like SUPER gear reduction!


----------



## lilbigtonka

umm rincon better have a top speed of 6mph and a 98 percent reduction on it...i would put them on a 420 rancher before a rincon....


----------



## 08GreenBrute

they look good but man that is a lot of dough


----------



## Bootlegger

Polaris425 said:


> At $300/tire.......... I dont care if it scratched my balls I wouldnt buy them.


From the window to wall...scratch dem Dirty BallZ....:rockn:


----------



## rincon800

Trust me, itll pull em. Its got a brgr, stroker, cam, and big bore. 800cc, lol


----------



## rincon800

Sorry, forgot the programmer


----------



## walker

rincon800 said:


> Trust me, itll pull em. Its got a brgr, stroker, cam, and big bore. 800cc, lol


 
so now you have 32 horsepower... bwahahhahahhhahahahhaa.. joking settle down i meant 38 horsepower ... hahaha


----------



## king05

rincon800 said:


> Trust me, itll pull em. Its got a brgr, stroker, cam, and big bore. 800cc, lol


Sounds like you might have enough to turn 'em. I hope you have 4 very strong axles tho. Gorillas or Turners?


----------



## byrd

Nah it still gona struggle..... hondas hp and torqe is yhe lowest per displacement out there even with big bores and strokers. Jus look around at the pits. Not many hondas running them


----------



## badazzbrute

byrd said:


> Good luck with them on a honda. Gear reduction in near future lol


Yea, gear reduction and better think about transplanting a motor from a Brute or Can Am... Need something with some power.... LOL


----------



## IBBruin

I saw this in a signature "My lug nuts require more torque than your Honda makes"


----------



## byrd

now thats only funny cuz its true :haha:


----------



## jbadon

LMFAO yall are wrooonnngg:thats_racist:


----------



## rowdy-outty

There is a guy on highlifter says he's bring a couple atv's with them to try and he will be selling and mounting them, this will be at the mudaholics ride next weekend at River Run


----------



## No Plugs

I just looked all over the net, and there is not one video of these in action. One would think that the Interco would maybe be wanting to market these.....

BTW, Ugly, heavy, and overpriced.....my $.02


----------



## walker

bwhahahaha here is your video


----------



## gpinjason

:haha: that's ratarded...


----------



## rowdy-outty

i laughed my but off for about 1 minute then i had to shut it off. :haha:


----------



## walker

yep i wasted 3 minutes of my life on that video


----------



## jbadon

u jusrt wasted my 3 thanks


----------



## flowbackman

Ya I think I am gonna Try them on my Brute they look sweet


----------



## trailmaker

trailmaker said:


> I'm not a mudder but that is one sick tire and it looks like it would be some what smooth considering the center lug.
> 
> 
> What do ya'll think about a brue 650i pulling a set of 27" Black Mamba's?
> 
> I would get a set for the winter for deep snow and plowing.


 
Screw that not worth that kind of dough for what i need them for!

I'd buy them if they were around the 450...500 price range but for 700 they better make me breakfast!! :toast:


----------



## Stogi

Jeeesh... they look like they"ll rattle you teeth out on hardpack.


----------



## phreebsd

I gathered some data so we could all see it side by side

Price comparisons (comparing only 30" tires)
$216 for a 30" black mamba
$179 for a 30" silverback (wide, 12 inch rim)
$190 for 31" laws (wide)

the black mamba is 22.35% more than a silverback ($37 per tire diff)
the black mamba is 13.7% percent more than a 31 law ($26 per tire diff)


Weight comparisons (comparing only 30" tires)
30" Black Mamba 63lbs
30" SilverBack 43lbs 
31" Outlaw 49.5

the black mamba weighs 46.51% more than a 30x11-12 Silverback
the black mamba weighs 27.3% more than a 31x11-14 Outlaw.


----------



## gpinjason

phreebsd said:


> I gathered some data so we could all see it side by side
> 
> Price comparisons (comparing only 30" tires)
> $216 for a 30" black mamba
> $179 for a 30" silverback (wide, 12 inch rim)
> $190 for 31" laws (wide)
> 
> the black mamba is 22.35% more than a silverback ($37 per tire diff)
> the black mamba is 13.7% percent more than a 31 law ($26 per tire diff)
> 
> 
> Weight comparisons (comparing only 30" tires)
> 30" Black Mamba 63lbs
> 30" SilverBack 43lbs
> 31" Outlaw 49.5
> 
> the black mamba weighs 46.51% more than a 30x11-12 Silverback
> the black mamba weighs 27.3% more than a 31x11-14 Outlaw.


Good info Phreebsd! the price really isn't that big of a difference.. but the weight, that's a whole other issue... would definitely want a gear reduction for those, or you will be burning belts left and right... (at least on a Brute)


----------



## Polaris425

phreebsd said:


> I gathered some data so we could all see it side by side
> 
> Price comparisons (comparing only 30" tires)
> $216 for a 30" black mamba
> $179 for a 30" silverback (wide, 12 inch rim)
> $190 for 31" laws (wide)
> 
> the black mamba is 22.35% more than a silverback ($37 per tire diff)
> the black mamba is 13.7% percent more than a 31 law ($26 per tire diff)
> 
> 
> Weight comparisons (comparing only 30" tires)
> 30" Black Mamba 63lbs
> 30" SilverBack 43lbs
> 31" Outlaw 49.5
> 
> the black mamba weighs 46.51% more than a 30x11-12 Silverback
> the black mamba weighs 27.3% more than a 31x11-14 Outlaw.



Wow... The fail at every point. Way to go interco!


----------



## Bootlegger

I think they would do well in the snow...just not mud.

Here is a picture of one...


----------



## countryboy61283

A Guy I have on my Facebook put a set on his rzr said he made it threw every hole at Crosby, now how true that is I dnt know lol


----------



## Bootlegger

countryboy61283 said:


> A Guy I have on my Facebook put a set on his rzr said he made it threw every hole at Crosby, now how true that is I dnt know lol


LOL....thats where I got that picture. It was from Bad Habbits pics..:bigok:


----------



## byrd

man i bet that tire is pushing the 85lb mark in that pic now! i would of thought it would have cleaned out better than that with the wide spacing and tapered lugs. ohwell it was a FAIL in my book b4 it ever hit the mud lol


----------



## Bootlegger

byrd said:


> man i bet that tire is pushing the 85lb mark in that pic now! i would of thought it would have cleaned out better than that with the wide spacing and tapered lugs. ohwell it was a FAIL in my book b4 it ever hit the mud lol


I think they messed up making the little curve in the lugs...kinda looks like swamplite lugs. I guess I will stick with EDL's....I love them. I have Silverbacks now but will be racing with EDL's next year.


----------



## countryboy61283

Bootlegger said:


> LOL....thats where I got that picture. It was from Bad Habbits pics..:bigok:


Excatly who I was talking about lol


----------



## walker

well any tire can get gummed up like that .. just got to have the pony's to clean them out.. but notice there are no video's on youtube of them in action .. that should tell everyone something.. they need to go back to the drawing boards.. and make them in a 14 in rim for sure .. i would have figured they would and could come up with something better than this...


----------



## byrd

walker said:


> well any tire can get gummed up like that .. just got to have the pony's to clean them out.. but notice there are no video's on youtube of them in action .. that should tell everyone something.. they need to go back to the drawing boards.. and make them in a 14 in rim for sure .. i would have figured they would and could come up with something better than this...


sure is alot of ponys to turn a tire of that weight specially when they jus aint that big of a tire


----------



## walker

exactly my point .. why have a 30 that weights more than a 32 or 31 and higher priced


----------



## gpinjason

I am also friends with that guy on fbook... he said they performed great at Crosby... the area that pic was taken has lots of clay in the mud, and I'm sure they just packed up like that by driving slowly through it... all tires do the same thing when you don't get them spinning to clean out... He said his next trip he will get some videos... I might even try to go out there when he goes next time and I'll let ya'll know from "first hand" viewing...


----------



## Col_Sanders

For the price and weight they would have to be WAAYYYY better than Silverbacks or Outlaws and I dont see it. :thinking:


----------



## Made-In-TX

I saw 'em in action at Mudaholics this weekend and they looked like they did pretty decent. There were actually quite a few of 'em rollin around. One guy had a trailer full on 'em and was selling them for $220 for the 30's and I think $170 for the 27's. He even had a set of 32's on 14" rims. He said they were the only set available for another couple of months and he said they weighed around 80-85 lbs on the rim.


----------



## Polaris425

Made-In-TX said:


> I saw 'em in action at Mudaholics this weekend and they looked like they did pretty decent. There were actually quite a few of 'em rollin around. One guy had a trailer full on 'em and was selling them for $220 for the 30's and I think $170 for the 27's. He even had a set of 32's on 14" rims. He said they were the only set available for another couple of months and he said they weighed around 80-85 lbs on the rim.


Pics or it didnt happen :flames: :bigok: haha j/k

Pics would be nice though.


----------



## bruterider27

I was told they are race tires keeps you from adding weights to the bike and keep you on the bottom but I don't see why its cheaper to ads waits and take off so you can at least hit the trails and not brake everything ever time you hit the gas


----------



## monsterbrute750

countryboy61283 said:


> A Guy I have on my Facebook put a set on his rzr said he made it threw every hole at Crosby, now how true that is I dnt know lol


I would have to see it to believe it. There are some holes out at Crosby that will swallow pretty much anything....


----------



## gpinjason

Bad Habits Offroad - http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001785166730


----------



## Polaris425

gpinjason said:


> Bad Habits Offroad - http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001785166730


I went there but for some reason this was all that I found............











Couldnt seem to find any other picture to look at :bigok: :bigok: :bigok:


----------



## monsterbrute750

Now that's nice....:bigok:


----------



## gpinjason

Polaris425 said:


> I went there but for some reason this was all that I found............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldnt seem to find any other picture to look at :bigok: :bigok: :bigok:


LOL :bigeyes:


----------



## Bad habits off road

Wow you guys crack me up!!! I have 3 rides on my new mambas an I love them my rzr has no trouble turning these tires at all an they ride almost as good as a stock tire I saw one of my pics on here with the tire clogged an I wanted to explain why!! That pic is the front tire after coming out of a clay mud hole that I went through in 2 wheel drive that no one else would even try an go through at that time!! One bump of the throttle an they cleaned right off. If any one has a question about the tire how about you ask someone that owns a set. I'm just saying!!!!!


----------



## Polaris425

Bad habits off road said:


> Wow you guys crack me up!!! I have 3 rides on my new mambas an I love them my rzr has no trouble turning these tires at all an they ride almost as good as a stock tire I saw one of my pics on here with the tire clogged an I wanted to explain why!! That pic is the front tire after coming out of a clay mud hole that I went through in 2 wheel drive that no one else would even try an go through at that time!! One bump of the throttle an they cleaned right off. If any one has a question about the tire how about you ask someone that owns a set. I'm just saying!!!!!


Well then fire away! Pics, vids, reviews... Give us what you got. Remember

:worthless: and videos.


----------



## monsterbrute750

Bad habits off road said:


> Wow you guys crack me up!!! I have 3 rides on my new mambas an I love them my rzr has no trouble turning these tires at all an they ride almost as good as a stock tire I saw one of my pics on here with the tire clogged an I wanted to explain why!! That pic is the front tire after coming out of a clay mud hole that I went through in 2 wheel drive that no one else would even try an go through at that time!! One bump of the throttle an they cleaned right off. If any one has a question about the tire how about you ask someone that owns a set. I'm just saying!!!!!


First off...Welcome to MIMB !!! Always good to have a new member. We've been waiting for someone who owns a set to give us a good review. Fire away, tell us your likes/dislikes about the tire.


----------



## Bad habits off road

Well the only thing I don't like about them at this point is they are 12.5 wide even though the claim 10 wide. I'm not sure if it would a good tire on an atv but it seems to work great on my utv I have put them through 4 foot of water clay gumbo an just pure muck an they have done great they did clog in the clay but so did my outlaws an silver backs but with the huge side lug they just kept pulling. In the sand they are awesome not much tire spin an none in reverse. I am going to try an get some video this weekend.


----------



## Made-In-TX

Where ya'll ridin at this weekend Bad?


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports

Interco has a set of 30's on their blems page @intercotire.com for $150 per tire, plus shipping. I've ordered a set of their blems before and I was really happy with them, the shipping was like 50 or 60 bucks and they sent them UPS so they came pretty quick. Just though I would through that out in case someone wanted to try them for a little cheaper than retail.


----------



## Bad habits off road

Made-In-TX said:


> Where ya'll ridin at this weekend Bad?


Well I had to work last weekend an most of our group went to river run so I'm sure we will only have a small group this weeked. We will be riding at outlaws atv park in crosby


----------



## Made-In-TX

Cool deal man. We may come on out there if the lil woman doesn't have to work.


----------



## tacoma_2002

Take lots of pic's and vids!


----------



## rewired

just noticed that they have 30x10-14 and 32.5x10-14 sizes. the 30 weighs 65 and the 32.5 weighs 70.


----------



## HeadC1

Bad habits off road said:


> Wow you guys crack me up!!! If any one has a question about the tire how about you ask someone that owns a set. I'm just saying!!!!!


Agreed.

Have you weighed yours? I'm just curious if interco was giving us a weight with the wheel included.


----------



## rubiconrider

wow from looking at some of the earlier posts i was getting a bit of a HL vibe here, what with all the honda bashing...


----------



## monsterbrute750

We love the Hondas, heck somebody gotta pull the brute back to the truck when it breaks....


----------



## byrd

Hey we cant keep everything strictly on topic or there wouldnt b any fun. Ive owned 2 hondas n loved them but i also love picking on my honda friends. Its all in fun n we dont take or say anything out the way in seriouness

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## rubiconrider

i guess i shoulda put a wink at the end of that comment. i was merely taking a crack at the hostility over on the HL forum. nothin wrong with a little banter.

besides the hardest i have laughed in a while was at the quote in IBBruin's sig. "I bought it to ride,not to get a degree in v twin maintenance....." LOL!


----------



## Bootlegger

Has anyone seen a set of the 32.5x10x14 Mamba's?

http://www.intercotire.com/tires.php?id=54&g=3


----------



## Made-In-TX

Bootlegger said:


> Has anyone seen a set of the 32.5x10x14 Mamba's?
> 
> http://www.intercotire.com/tires.php?id=54&g=3


Yup, saw a set in action at the Mudaholics ride back in November and I gotta say... I wasn't impressed.


----------



## backwoodsboy70

those 32's are so heavy!:bigeyes: my brute would hate me if i had those


----------



## T-Money

just figured id throw this out there. didnt know they had even released them yet! wish someone would weigh them. i truely hope these tires arent that heavy!


----------



## CTD06

Kinda sounds almost like it needs a V-twin.......or a V8. Would hate to see it in some thick gumbo or muskeg


----------



## CTD06

I've been thinking of trying to talk my dad into getting a set of the 32" for his 4cyl. Wrangler. If the weight isn't to much for the tires I bet it would go in the mud....have to keep them aired up pretty good though


----------



## Polaris425

Sounds like it's struggling pretty hard!


----------



## DLB

Polaris425 said:


> Sounds like it's struggling pretty hard!


Yes it did, and I'd be willing to bet he was full throttle there. Those tires belong on a jeep or truck, not an ATV.


----------



## Beachcruiser

Didn't feel like starting another thread but has anyone tried out Interco's Interforce? They have a 30x8-12 and 27x7.5-14. Seem really narrow but I wonder how they trail ride.


----------



## Polaris425

looks like AG Tread



















I bet they'd do well on a cruchlock


----------



## Beachcruiser

They look sweet in the first picture mounted on STI C7s. I wonder how well theyd do in sand and rock.

Also they remind me of a skinny 589 with full lugs instead of gaps


----------



## greenkitty7

they just look like a souped up swamp lite to me. they dont look like they would clean out very good...


----------



## Polaris425

^ Yeah probably only work well in real hard bottom area's... Dont think they'd do good at all in soft ground.


----------



## greenkitty7

probably got one H3LL of a contact patch!


----------



## T-Money

ha put some water in em and go pull a disk or bush hog. those yamahas sound like that with 28 backs on em got a buddy with one its that hmf pipe not sure its the tires would like to hear a brute or gade pullin em then youd know for sure how heavy they are


----------



## greenkitty7

yamis are geared really high too...


----------



## Polaris425

*from CoComponents

14" MotoSport Alloys Diesel on 32" Black Mamba Tires*


----------



## drtj

^ looks like a trailer queen


----------



## islandlife

if you cut every other side lug right off the tire, you'd probly save 5 lbs a tire!


----------



## CTD06

Nice looking bike, looks mean. Wish we could see it in action.


----------



## byrd

islandlife said:


> if you cut every other side lug right off the tire, you'd probly save 5 lbs a tire!


hell i was thinking cut out the lil chunk in between lugs in the center! i dont care how rough it is between mud holes :banana:


----------



## islandlife

yup, it sure would be easy to cut a LOT of weight off those tires, probably look better afterwards too!


----------



## greenkitty7

they def. werent thinking when they designed this tire. i mean interco IS a truck tire company.


----------



## phreebsd

found more pics of this tire mounted. these are 27's on a 420


----------



## Polaris425

Thats Crazy!!!!


----------



## greenkitty7

the 27s weigh as much as a 32 back!


----------



## bowhuntr

Unbelievable that they would make a tire weighing 70lbs a piece.


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy

that rancher looks pretty sweet wish it was irs though


----------



## gpinjason

Mambas on a Commander...


----------



## byrd

I saw a brute with a set today but it was trailered so I couldn't see it in action


----------



## Kawi Monster

Well I'm getting a set of 30x10x14 Mamba's for my 2011 Brute Force 750i...
I've got VForceJohn's Stage 3 clutch w/ Spider Mod, his #1pri & #2 sec springs.

I've got the Power/Clutch to work them so I'll try em.
Just hope they arnt that bad on axels... But axels are cheaper than diffs 
I'll Tell you guys how well the work after mud season starts.


----------



## Rolley01

I bet cutting off every 2nd side lug would shed allot of weight. They are to close together anyways imo.


----------



## filthyredneck

Rolley01 said:


> I bet cutting off every 2nd side lug would shed allot of weight. They are to close together anyways imo.


Hmmm.....kinda like my swamplites? Every other side lug is gone inside and out, they pull great. I can't take credit for cutting them though....they used to belong to LM83.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## LM83

filthyredneck said:


> Hmmm.....kinda like my swamplites? Every other side lug is gone inside and out, they pull great. I can't take credit for cutting them though....they used to belong to LM83.
> 
> -Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


Those things do pull great. I was impressed. Wish I would have been able to make cleaner cuts. I'm very confident the lugs cut off weighed 15lbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

